# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة الثالثة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أركان جريمة الرشوة 
	تتكون جريمة الرشوة من ركنين: ركن مادي وركن معنوي. 

أولاً: الركن المادي
	يتكون الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة من نشاط يتمثل في صورة من الصور الآتية : طلب أو أخذ أو قبول من موظف عام ، ومحل لهذا النشاط وهو تقاضي فائدة في مقابل أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو الامتناع عن أداء واجبات وظيفته أو الإخلال بواجبات وظيفته. 
إذن الركن المادي يتمثل في نشاط ومحل للنشاط وغرض للنشاط، فهي جريمة نشاط.
وبالتالي يلزم توافر ثلاثة عناصر في هذا النشاط:
1-	صورة النشاط : طلب أو أخذ أو قبول
2-	فائدة 
3-	غرض

أولا – صورة النشاط:
وهي الطلب أو الأخذ أو القبول
(أ‌)	الطلب:
  هو إيجاب من الموظف بأنه على استعداد لأداء خدمة معينة في عمله لقاء فائدة معينة.
	فالمبادرة تأتي من الموظف. وعلى صاحب الحاجة أن يقبل أو يرفض.
الفرض الأول : الموظف يطلب وصاحب الحاجة يوافق؛ الموظف فاعل وصاحب الحاجة شريك في رشوة
الفرض الثاني: الموظف يطلب وصاحب الحاجة يرفض ؛ الموظف فاعل أصلي وصاحب الحاجة برئ ، فهو شاهد وليس متهما.
الشروع في الطلب: الطلب يتم فورا بإيجاب أمام صاحب الحاجة أو باتصال تليفوني مباشر معه، أما إذا كان الطلب قد تم بخطاب وضُبط الخطاب قبل أن يصل لصاحب الحاجة أو في فرض آخر إذا طلب الموظف من وسيط أن يتصل بصاحب الحاجة ليطلب من الفائدة وقام الوسيط بالتبليغ ، فإننا نتواجد أمام شروع في طلب أي شروع في رشوة.

(ب ) الأخذ:
 في هذه الصورة يأخذ الموظف من صاحب الحاجة الفائدة. فقد يعرض صاحب الحاجة مبلغا من النقود فيأخذه الموظف منه نظير أداء خدمة له في عمله الوظيفي.
(جـ) القبول:
     يفترق القبول عن الأخذ في أن الموظف العام لم يأخذ المقابل ولكنه قبل الوعد بالحصول على هذا المقابل. فتقع الرشوة وفقا لهذا الفرض إذا عرض صاحب الحاجة على الموظف أن يتقاضى عمولة معينة إذا سهل له الموظف رسو العطاء عليه أو قبل أستاذ زيادة درجات طالب في نظير حصوله بعد ذلك على مبلغ معين أو خدمة معينة كأن يعين له قريب في عمل معين. 
	ومعنى ذلك أن جريمة الرشوة تقع بمجرد قبول الموظف للعرض وحتى قبل حصوله (قبل الأخذ) ، كما تقع جريمة الرشوة بمجرد القبول وحتى قبل أن يقوم الموظف بأداء الخدمة المطلوبة، بل إن الرشوة تقع حتى ولو كان الموظف عازما على عدم أداء الخدمة المطلوبة؛ فإذا وافق الأستاذ على قبول فائدة معينة لقاء زيادة درجات طالب ولكنه لم يقم بزيادة تلك الدرجات،فإن جريمة الرشوة تقع منه. ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى صياغة النظام السعودي للركن المادي في جريمة الرشوة بتجريمه مجرد "الطلب أو الأخذ أو القبول". فالرشوة في رأي المشرع اتجار الموظف بأعمال وظيفته، ويتحقق ذلك من مجرد الطلب أو الأخذ أو القبول. ويؤكد ذلك على أن جريمة الرشوة من جرائم النشاط أن من جرائم الخطر وليست من جرائم الضرر.

----------


## Dream Rose

شكرا دكتورة شيماء

----------


## محامية المساكين

السلام عليك 
مشكورة يادكتورة على المحاظرات الرائعة وعلى هالمنتدى المميز :Smile: 

عندي تساؤل في المحاظره السابقة عرفنا أن الشرط المفترض لجريمة الرشوة أن يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختص وفي هالمحاظرة ذكرتي أن الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة يتكون من نشاط يتمثل في صورة من الصور الآتية : طلب أو أخذ أو قبول من موظف عام

****هل هذا يعني أن صاحب الحاجة الذي عرض الرشوة على موظف عام مقابل أن يقوم بأداء خدمة له من اختصاص هذا الموظف ولكن الموظف لم يقبل هذه الرشوة لايُسأل عن جريمة الرشوة لأن عرض الرشوة ليست من صور النشاط الذي يمثل الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة الذي حدده نظام مكافحة الرشوة ؟؟؟

****لو قام( أ) وهو طالب تخرج من الثانوية ويريد أن يُقبل بالجامعة بتقديم مبلغ مالي لـ (ب) وهو موظف في القبول والتسجيل بالجامعه لقبوله بها, وقبل هذا الموظف المبلغ وقدم له الخدمة المطلوبة .... هل الذي يسُأل فقط عن جريمة الرشوة هو (ب ) على اعتبار أن( أ ) لايتحقق فيه الشرط المفترض في جريمة الرشوة وهو ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختص وكذلك هو لم يقوم بأي صورة من صور النشاط الذي يمثل الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة وهي الطلب والاخذ والقبول وماقام به مجرد عرض مبلغ مالي مقابل الخدمة المطلوبة !؟

----------


## محامية المساكين

السلام عليك 
مشكورة يادكتورة على على المحاظرات الرائعة وعلى هالمنتدى المميز :Smile: 

عندي تساؤل في المحاظره السابقة عرفنا أن الشرط المفترض لجريمة الرشوة أن يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختص  وفي هالمحاظرة ذكرتي أن الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة يتكون من نشاط يتمثل في صورة من الصور الآتية : طلب أو أخذ أو قبول من موظف عام

****هل هذا يعني أن صاحب الحاجة الذي عرض الرشوة على موظف عام مقابل أن يقوم بأداء خدمة له من اختصاص هذا الموظف  ولكن صاحب الحاجة لايستحقها      لايسأل عن جريمة الرشوة لأن عرض الرشوة ليست من صور النشاط الذي يمثل الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة  الذي حدده نظام مكافحة الرشوة ؟؟؟

****لو قام( أ) وهو طالب تخرج من الثانوية ويريد أن يُقبل بالجامعة بتقديم مبلغ مالي لـ (ب) وهو موظف في القبول والتسجيل بالجامعه  لقبوله بها, وقبل هذا الموظف المبلغ وقدم له الخدمة المطلوبة ....     هل الذي يسأل فقط  عن جريمة الرشوة هو (ب  ) على اعتبار أن( أ  ) لايتحقق فيه الشرط المفترض في جريمة الرشوة وهو ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختص وكذلك هو لم يقوم بأي صورة من صور النشاط الذي يمثل الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة وهي الطلب والاخذ والقبول وماقام به مجرد عرض مبلغ مالي مقابل الخدمة المطلوبة !؟

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أختي الكريمة محامية المساكين فيما يتعلق بالإجابة علي السؤال الأول يتعين أن نفرق بين جريمة الرشوة وهي جريمة الموظف العام الذي طلب أو أخذ أو قبل فائدة من صاحب الحاجة مقابل أداء خدمة معينة أيا كانت وهنا يتعين أن نفرق بين فرضين :

الفرض الأول: الموظف يقبل الرشوة من صاحب الحاجة هنا يسأل الموظف عن جريمة رشوة ويكون صاحب الحاجة شريك في الجريمة

الفرض الثاني: الموظف طلب من صاحب الحاجة  لكنه رفض هنا يسأل الموظف عن جريمة رشوة أما صاحب الحاجة فهو برئ ولا يمكن مسألته 

من هنا يتبين لنا أن جريمة الرشوة هي جريمة الموظف العام الذي يطلب أو يأخذ أو يقبل فائدة في مقابل أداء خدمة 

أما جريمة عرض الرشوة فهي جريمة صاحب الحاجة الذي يعرض علي الموظف العام رشوة مقابل أن يؤدي له عمل أو خدمة معينة هنا يرفض الموظف العام وبالتالي يسأل صاحب الحاجة عن جريمة مستقلة تسمي جريمة عرض الرشوة أما الموظف فلا مسؤلية عليه هنا.
فالشرط المفترض متطلب في الفاعل فقط دون الشريك، وحال جريمة الرشوة في ذلك حال أي جريمة اخرى يتطلب النظام فيها شرطا مفترضا،

 بتطبيق ما سبق علي القضية فإن( أ) يعتبر شريك في جريمة الرشوة ويسأل (ب) عن جريمة الرشوة


مع أطيب أمنياتي لكن جميعا بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة دتكورة على التوضيح

----------

